# my gtr v-spec



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

hi guys new on the forum,had a gtst for 5 years,and this month got hold of a gtr,needs a few bits done,brakes strut tops,but overall happy with it,came with standard alloys so that was my first purchase:chuckle:
sorry had to remove pics


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

added some pics.




























fitted new 18 inch alloys,need it lowered now.


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

pretty much standard,a pair of hks mushrooms,dont think exhaust is standard,twin pipes but a bit larger than standard i think,was told it might be hks or kakamoto


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice clean looking car there mate, wheels look good - just needs lowering by about a yard now lol and it will look top notch


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

moonshine said:


>


This bit reminds me of something :nervous:

I must be very dirty minded.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like a great base for a nice project! Clean..


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Best colour and really clean! Congratulations and welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for the comments,waiting on a set of nismo springs from a member on here,hope they drop it a couple of inches to get rid of the 4x4 look.


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

couple of progress pics,got my nismo springs on,noticed one of the front shocks was leaking so had to replace both fronts,also decided i wasnt impressed with the brakes so fitted front and rear discs and new yellowstuff all round,got doluck brakelines to go on and that will be the brakes for now,


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I had one of those exhausts on mine when I bought it. I changed it for a hks super silent and it made more boost straight away.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

brand new front shocks? What did they cost?


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> brand new front shocks? What did they cost?


they were about £180 mook,from conceptua


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

must have gone up in price last couple years when i got mine think they were about 70£ each


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

bought a pair of doluck rad hoses,just my luck when removing the top hose,part of the plastic rad pipe came off,so nice shiney japspeed rad now fitted





































just need to sort out my attesa problem now replaced the relay but still clicking away and its driving me bonkers,think its new pump needed.


----------



## Robbo Fandango (Apr 5, 2012)

Was the Rad expensive?

Just needs a suspension set up now...


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

Robbo Fandango said:


> Was the Rad expensive?
> 
> Just needs a suspension set up now...


group buy price of £130,as for suspension,not a big fan of coilovers,on my gtst had nismo springs and bilstein shocks,allready fitted nismo springs to gtr so next purchase might be bilsteins:clap:


----------



## Robbo Fandango (Apr 5, 2012)

I take it the group buy is finished now? As it is something I wouldn't mind doing to mine


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

moonshine said:


> bought a pair of doluck rad hoses,just my luck when removing the top hose,part of the plastic rad pipe came off,so nice shiney japspeed rad now fitted


Amen to that Joe, I'm quite good at stripping threads and snapping bolts.....
cars looking good mate 

Charlie.


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks sweet mate nice gtr


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

a wee purchase from a member on here,brand new hks oil cap,couldnt resist the sheer purpleness:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

nice


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Coming along nicely. Nice clean car you have buddy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

wee update,got these sitting at wicked coating,should have them by friday and fitted saturday..


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Ohhh I'm liking that moonshine , is that a touch of purple I see there ?? What kind of price was that to get done?


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice, liking them a lot . I was thinking along the same lines & race flock dash in my 32. I'm also interested in how much it skinned you as well buddy? Where abouts in glasgow you from bud? I'm Southside in barrhead.


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

nismoboy said:


> Very nice, liking them a lot . I was thinking along the same lines & race flock dash in my 32. I'm also interested in how much it skinned you as well buddy? Where abouts in glasgow you from bud? I'm Southside in barrhead.


east end mate,or a bit further out now, near uddingston,not too bad at £100 inc postage back,sending my spoiler blade down next week,same effect carbon over midnight purple,for £80


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

got dash bits fitted


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Dash looking really nice:thumbsup:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome looking my man the finish looks top notch plus that a pretty good price for what you get for your dosh. Your not that far away for me. I work up bellshill. Maybe one day get meet this bad boy in the flesh. Good luck with rest of build bud. Get pics of your spoiler blade as well once it finished & fitted.


----------

